# Miniature Spinach Quiche



## PieSusan (Dec 2, 2008)

This miniature spinach quiche recipe is very easy to make and you can multiply the recipe as
needed. It is an appetizer that my friends and family love to eat! I think they are fun to make, too. It was my mom's recipe.
Susan

Miniature Spinach Quiche
Makes 24 mini quiche.

Mini Quiche Shells Ingredients:
1/2 cup butter
3 oz. cream cheese
1 cup flour

Spinach Filling Ingredients:
1 egg, slightly beaten
1/2 cup milk
1/4 t salt
1 cup grated cheddar cheese
package frozen chopped spinach, defrosted and drained
well
onion, chopped fine-- to taste
nutmeg (secret special ingredient)

Directions for the quiche shells:
Work the butter, cream cheese and flour together; form into a ball. Flatten the ball, use a knife to score into 24 sections, then form into  24 balls. Press each ball intoo 1 cup of mini-muffin tin (or use mini tart shells). Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight. (Or you can freeze)
Combine the filling ingredients and pour into the
prepared shells. Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 30 minutes. When cool. freeze on cookie sheet and put into plastic bag.
To reheat: Bake in a preheated 450 degree oven for 10 minutes.


----------



## letscook (Dec 2, 2008)

How would it be with aparagus instead of the spinach.
Love the spinach ones tho.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 2, 2008)

I have never tried it but you would have to ensure that it wasn't the least woody--it does get stringy when it is steamed. If you wanted to use just the tops--it would work well. Maybe you can find those frozen and follow the recipe.


----------

